# Taking a Power Shower for the Olympics



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Making the rounds on the innernets lately: This photo of a panel in a hotel room in Sochi:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like clean shiny tile in hotels.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Where did they mount the peek camera ?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

They failed on the tile pattern too. Silly Russians. :whistling2:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Making the rounds on the innernets lately: This photo of a panel in a hotel room in Sochi:


 This is why I'm so glad we didn't get the Olympics in NYC. And what's with that retractable clothesline? Haven't they seen Final Destination?!?!?!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Fake.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Haaaaaack Pshop!


~CS~


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

and 480 bought it hook line and sinker :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's another one.










Roger


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

SEXY. I like it


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup. Fake.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I think Leno had this on one of his last shows...Maybe it was one of Fallon's last shows...oh I can't remember, but you get the point.


----------

